# how long is xanax suppose to last?



## supercow911

i took a .5mg xanax pill yesterday, and i felt this extreme drowsiness for about 30 minutes, but after that, i couldnt feel anything else. How long is xanax suppose to last? and what feeling do you guys get from it?


----------



## barry1685

It's very quick lasting, Xanax doesn't make you pro social but hides any anxiety and makes you feel extremely relaxed. .5 is a decent dose, I take 1 mg a day, splitting the .5 into two doses. I find that each. .5 dose lasts about 4 hours.


I also found that you have to break in the effects of benzos, when I first started taking benzos all they did was make me tired.


----------



## supercow911

When you mean that it lasts 4 hours, do you mean that you get the euphoric feeling for 4 hours? or just lowered anxiety? Because when i take it, i feel extremely tired and dizzy for about 30 minutes, then i mellow out and can't conciously tell if the xanax is still taking effect


----------



## DK3

supercow911 said:


> i took a .5mg xanax pill yesterday, and i felt this extreme drowsiness for about 30 minutes, but after that, i couldnt feel anything else. How long is xanax suppose to last? and what feeling do you guys get from it?


Xanax has ones of the shortest half-life's of benzos (typically 1-2 hrs) but the that would be for the peak effects and it can last longer and be different for different people.

From my own experience with Xanax, it lasts several hours..I can take it at 6pm and be feeling very sedated and sleepy 2 or 3 hours later. But after about 4 or 5 hours its gone from my system completely.


----------



## Hiccups

I pill split as well and take half in the morning and half in the evening. Usually in the morning (after 20-30mins of taking it) for the first hour or so I'll feel really spaced and floaty which I quite like then it's just mellow for 4-6hrs.

I think as far as dosing goes it's as you need it usually. Like if you're going out somewhere or have to visit someone that makes you freak out. It's not always everyday.. whatever your doc suggests obviously!


----------



## d829

There are more than one properties to
These pills, sedation is just one of them.


----------



## Cletis

Xanax is very quick to take effect and also quick to leave the body. I used to take it and if I was really nervous it did nothing but if I was just a little "on edge" it was great.


----------



## MilkWasABadChoice

It's definitely short acting (2-4 hours) also I heard the optimal effects kick in at about 1.5-1.6 hours. So if you are drowsy after only 30 minutes and then can't tell whether the xanax is still working, it should be. I think you will find if taken more often over time, the effects will become much more apparent, especially if you use it in a high stress situation. Sitting at home on Xanax is going to have a different effect vs taking it when you are going to be in a stressful scenario, where you may have a panic attack. Either way it's a godsend in my opinion.


----------



## baranok

I experienced smokes somehow interfere with xanax - shorting effect.


----------

